# Can I get a dual crown fork with one and a half inch steerer tube diameter?



## DownHillBermBreaker (Dec 1, 2011)

I have looked around but all of the forks have 1 1/8 steerer tubes, help?
:madman:
Thanks


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

No. Why would you want /need one anyway?


----------



## DownHillBermBreaker (Dec 1, 2011)

Well my bikes got a 1.5 head tube, so I figured that i should get a fork that fits it, and i am running a Rock Shox Solo Air right now and was fixin' to get a dual crown, but I couldnt find one with a 1.5. They dont make 'em?


----------



## weird terry (Feb 17, 2005)

Risse Racing makes aftermarket crowns with 1.5 for the Fox 40 or Marz 888

Risse Racing - Aftermarket mountain bike components. Fox 40 and Marzocchi 888 fork clamps


----------



## foulhabits (Mar 3, 2011)

DownHillBermBreaker said:


> Well my bikes got a 1.5 head tube, so I figured that i should get a fork that fits it, and i am running a Rock Shox Solo Air right now and was fixin' to get a dual crown, but I couldnt find one with a 1.5. They dont make 'em?


Most downhill bikes and FR bikes are made with a 1.5 head tube for strength. If a dual crown was made with a 1.5 steer tube it would make it heavier while the 1 1/8 has been proven to be perfect size for dual crowns. So you ask what do you do then? The answer is a 1.5 to 1 1/8 reducing headset. Check with: FSA, Works components, Cane creek, Chris king, exc...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

weird terry said:


> Risse Racing makes aftermarket crowns with 1.5 for the Fox 40 or Marz 888
> 
> Risse Racing - Aftermarket mountain bike components. Fox 40 and Marzocchi 888 fork clamps


----------



## DownHillBermBreaker (Dec 1, 2011)

weird terry:
thanks, i will look into it :thumbsup:


----------



## DownHillBermBreaker (Dec 1, 2011)

I will look into that as well, foulhabits


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

With a 1.5" steerer you won't have the option of using an angled headset to modify you hta.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

You definitely don't need to buy an aftermarket crown with 1.5 steerer. Most DH/FR frames are 1.5" or tapered today, they are built that way to a: increase frame strength by providing more material/a bigger surface to weld the top and bottom tubes to, and b: to allow you to run a single crown 1.5 or tapered fork (where the 1.5" diameter helps make the fork significantly stronger) if you want to. When you run a dual crown fork (where a 1.5 steerer offers no advantage at all), just pick out the appropriate converter headset (1.5 to 1 1/8, or a tapered variant). This also has the advantage of being able to to run an AngleSet headset (which allows you to modify the headangle), or a zero-stack headset ("internal bearings") which gives a lower front end.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

foulhabits said:


> Most downhill bikes and FR bikes are made with a 1.5 head tube for strength. If a dual crown was made with a 1.5 steer tube it would make it heavier while the 1 1/8 has been proven to be perfect size for dual crowns. So you ask what do you do then? The answer is a 1.5 to 1 1/8 reducing headset. Check with: FSA, Works components, Cane creek, Chris king, exc...


Yup.. what he said..


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

also with a 1.5 dual crown most direct mount stems won't work.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

Get a reducer headset and any fork you want.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

I did just that on my Giant Glory. I removed the zocchi single crown w/ 1.5 steer tube and the 1.5 FSA Pig headset, got a dual crown Boxxer and the Cane Creek Angleset headset (1.5 to 1 1/8 reducer) and used the -1.5 spacer for additional HTA now @ 65.5. It rocks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

just do reducer ive had them for years on my bikes.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

use a reducer headset not reducer cup and 1 1/8 headset, you wont feel anything


----------



## dave the builder (Jan 22, 2011)

Reducer cups is the way to go dude. These guys are right.


----------

